# Atractor for cats



## Acedog (Feb 17, 2012)

I was just wandering what you guys like to use for flagging at your cat sets. I myself Like a feather or red christmas ball And also how far do you tie it from the set and how high off the ground.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dove/bird wing is the only attractor I'll use. I'm pretty sure the old turkey feather trick, tinsel and survey tape is mostly useless---cats see that stuff blow'in around the timber all the time. Ha, someones gonna pick on me for say'in that.lol.

I'll use an attractor (wing) if the set location requires me to offset, and try to move a cat from its usual travel route.

Attractors should be placed right in a cats face---the attractor is your set, and its set on sign.

When I do use a wing I'll hang it 4' off the ground and anywhere from right above the set to 20' away---depend'in on whats availible for the hookup.

By the way Acedog---Welcome to Predatortalk.com from up high in the Great Colorado Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great advice Catcapper, I've been using it and it seems to work for me.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like I need a better attractor myself. The old feather trick isn't really doing it for me.


----------



## Oliver77 (Nov 22, 2011)

I like to use a bird wing but I use a lure called gusto put a drop on the wing don't put it at the set it's to strong for mild winters of the south coyotes will roll your trap if they find it first


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

What elss works? Here in Wv we can not use parts of birds or animals to bait with.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Oliver77 said:


> I like to use a bird wing but I use a lure called gusto put a drop on the wing don't put it at the set it's to strong for mild winters of the south coyotes will roll your trap if they find it first


 Don't get that "Gusto" inside the cab of your truck or on your boots! You will not soon forget the smell!!!


----------

